# A way to advertise for free



## terryl965 (Apr 22, 2010)

I have been using www.adpages.com to help advertise my business. I can offer deals like half off monthly tuition or buy one get one free memberships and it has been working well for me, over the last month we have signed up 12 new customers this way. It reaches so many that I never even thought of reaching before. I hope this can help some people and it seem to be all over America.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 22, 2010)

Trying to find something like this for the PNW. If anyone knows, please post.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 22, 2010)

Found it!  

http://www.nwadpage.com/classifieds/


----------



## Carol (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey Georgia...are you familiar with these folks? 

http://www.paybackbook.com/



> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The Payback book was        founded in 2001 on a simple two part philosophy:                [/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]To help  local schools raise (much needed) money  with an easy            and profitable fundraiser.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]To offer  area merchants a *LOCAL*, neighborhood marketing            strategy  one that also helps in their goal of supporting  their            community.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]However, unlike  other coupon books  Payback was designed specifically        for the VANCOUVER area.not Portland.


[/FONT]


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 23, 2010)

Just called them for info. Thanks, Carol!


----------

